# Citizen Crystron 600M Vintage Dive



## Matt.101 (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been reading on the forum for a while now, but have decided to post my first topic.

I have a Citizen Crystron which I picked up at the car boot sale recently, and was wondering what it would take to restore it into better shape.










Sorry it's not the best quality.

It's scratched pretty bad on the glass however the bezel etc isn't too bad considering.

Was curious to know how much I could get a new glass for this for? Roughly?

Would need stripping and cleaning inside ideally.

Any help would be great, thanks!

Matt


----------



## Matt.101 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try an e-mail to our host - Roy Taylor - you can find his website using the link above top left to "RLT Watches" :yes:

Or again, also highly recommended is Steve Burrage at RyteTime Watch Repairs - - Google for a link and ask. Both gents (and they are "GENTS") will tell you roughly how much a new crystal will cost, and that will be the biggest single cosmetic improvement you could make to your piece. Note that for a 600m water resist Diver, you would really need it to also have a new cell fitted and it be resealed after this work, plus tested for WR again, you may as well have this done now professionally if you intend to use it in water, it's not the sort of thing to entrust to the guy who changes batteries on a market stall, or in your local shopping Mall.









Hope this Helps a tad. Price will depend on type of crystal, labour and re-testing plus any other work needed when it's apart! :yes:.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done!!, could I ask how much you paid?

This is a rare & very sought after model

Cheers Martin


----------



## Matt.101 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Mel, was very useful! It does need a new battery and was thinking about taking it to the market but will now re consider!

Will take your advice into consideration and will drop them a message.

I paid Â£2 for it Martin, i didnt realise it was rare, just liked the overall look of it. Has a nice weight to it too which I like.

In a dilemma to make it better to wear myself or sell it for someone else to do the work. Been looking for a dive watch for a while and thought Â£2 was a bargain even with the scratches it has!

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Certainly was a bargain well done :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't sell it Matt. You already like it, so a little work, as Mel suggests would give it (and you) a new lease of life. I bought a Citizen auto diver for peanuts last Christmas, and it looks in good shape after a teeny weeny bit of work - and I like wearing it. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two quid? 

Don't listen to Martin, it's a heap of junk, Just fit for scrap - -  - - tell you what, I'll take it off your hands and give you double your money plus pay the postage - - just as a friend you understand, - - I wouldn't want you to feel you'd been hard done to :weed: ldman:

I'm like that - - - - - h34r:

*BARGAIN !*


----------

